

Show HN: Better Youtube academic video comsumption. - Edmond

demo use cases:
http://bit.ly/uoOuRh<p>http://bit.ly/vfsn6z<p>This application came from an education Hackathon (http://educationhackday.org/) I participated in.
It is an easy way to clip long youtube videos without having to chop them up.
======
mapster
I like the map. Is this a crowdsource effort?

